# pkg_delete



## Niatross (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm going to be changing over to the new pkgng management system (ports-mgmt/pkg), but I had a question about the older `pkg_delete` command.

I've used  `pkg_delete` to delete a package and it removes the binaries and libraries asociated with the package, but I notice it doesn't remove everything. I see see files in /usr/local/man or /usr/local/share that are part of the package that I deleted. I thought  `pkg_delete` was suppose to delete every file that is associated with the package that you delete.

BTW: The `pkg_info` command confirms that the package is deleted, but what about all these other files that stay on your hard drive.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 3, 2014)

Files that you have modified are supposed to be left behind.  Otherwise, it's a mistake in the port.  The new staging support is supposed to improve this.


----------



## Niatross (Apr 3, 2014)

What do you mean by "new staging support"?


----------



## Niatross (Apr 3, 2014)

Also, what is the "official" name for the old binary package management system in FreeBSD 9.x (and earlier)?

I've heard that it's called: pkg_*
I've heard that it's called: legacy
I've heard that it's called: pkg_install

I mean which one is it?

Why make so many names for one system?

When "pkgng" was being created, why didn't the FreeBSD developers create an "official" name for the old binary package management system in FreeBSD 9.x (and earlier)?

I love open source software, but I can't stand when some guy named Ben Dover is calling it one name and his wife Eileen Dover is calling it another.


----------



## phoenix (Apr 3, 2014)

There is no name for the binary package management suite of tools.  It's simply "pkg_*".  Meaning, all of the tools that start with pkg_ that ship with the base OS prior to 10.0.  Originally, it was just pkg_add and pkg_delete, I believe.  Other tools were added over the years.  Since there was no alternative, there wasn't really a need for a name.

If you really want something to differentiate them a little better, then just use "legacy pkg" and "pkg".

pkg_install is part of the ports-mgmt/portupgrade suite of tools, not part of the base pkg_* tools.

pkgdb is part of the ports-mgmt/portupgrade suite of tools, not part of the base pkg_* tools.


----------



## Niatross (Apr 3, 2014)

phoenix said:
			
		

> pkg_install is part of the ports-mgmt/portupgrade suite of tools, not part of the base pkg_* tools.



Yah, but if you look in the FreeBSD handbook, they mention the term "pkg_install" as a name for the old binary package management system in FreeBSD 9.x (and earlier).



			
				phoenix said:
			
		

> pkgdb is part of the ports-mgmt/portupgrade suite of tools, not part of the base pkg_* tools.



Sorry...typo. I meant "pkgng". Corrected it (above)


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 4, 2014)

Staging is the process of installing files into a temporary directory rather than directly to the final location.  This allows the list of files in pkg-plist to be checked.  So it is less likely for a port to install files that aren't recorded.


----------

